# ultra light spinning reel???



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I did quite a bit of research on what ultra light reel to buy.I saw where a lot of people reccomended a Pflueger president.I just got a Pflueger president xt from Cabelas.After trying it today with 4lb line and 1/32 oz. jig,I found the reel to be very rough and not a bit smooth at slow speeds.I am definately sending it back.This was an $80 reel and not smooth at all..
What Ultra light reel do you guys reccomend for light jigging.I have had a few cheap one that were smooth at first,but only lasted 1 season.I really want my next choice to be better.I would like to stay under $90....Thanks


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, I use the Pflueger Supreme and it is awesome. They make 4 models ranging from Medium to Light. Thanks for the info on the President.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Last year, I moved to Quantum Catalyst Pti-a 10 sized reels, for UL-L duty, that I picked up on closeout for a good price. I also went to longer (6'-6'8") UL-L rods as well. I think those reels are pretty well off of the market now. They seemed required a bit of a break in period, as the MAGLOK magnetic anti-reverse system kill some of the smoothness, at first, when fishing light jigs slowly, but is not a problem now.

Had I not found those reels I would have likely ended up with a Shimano Sahara reels. I have a Sahara 1500 that has been put through the paces for years, and still feels better when it's on the rod than my new Quantum reels. I don't know if it is just being partial to that old reel, because it doesn't feel as good when toying with it off of the rod, or what it is. It just feels right.

In my search, I handled some Abu Garcia reels that felt pretty impressive as well at lower price points than the Quantum and Shimano reels.

True UL sized reels become harder to find beyond a certain price point. In the end, I think most everyone makes very good spinning reels, and it boils down to personal preference.

Joe


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Daiwa Daiwa Daiwa get a hold of one of the 1000 tierra smooth all the way around love that reel.


----------



## OIM (Feb 19, 2011)

Bowjo said:


> I did quite a bit of research on what ultra light reel to buy.I saw where a lot of people reccomended a Pflueger president.I just got a Pflueger president xt from Cabelas.After trying it today with 4lb line and 1/32 oz. jig,I found the reel to be very rough and not a bit smooth at slow speeds.I am definately sending it back.This was an $80 reel and not smooth at all..
> What Ultra light reel do you guys reccomend for light jigging.I have had a few cheap one that were smooth at first,but only lasted 1 season.I really want my next choice to be better.I would like to stay under $90....Thanks



I have heard that their ball bearings need to break in or something like that. 

One thing I have done is gone to all shimano 1000 size reels.It manages line way better and has a better drag system. Also the large spool diameter lets you get more distance when you cast. I got a bunch of the old Shimano 1000AX when they where really good reel. Not sure how good the new versions are though.

Reel like the one you are talking that I do still own I only use for ice fishing and even they are being phased with me.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a Shimano Sedona 750, I really like this little reel I have had it for about three years and not one problem smooth and reliable.I can also highly recommend the Symetre around 99.00 I have two of these and no question about it these are quality reels. You might want to check out the Sahara's 79.00 every where I have seen.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I am thinking about trying something in the Shimano line.I don't really know the difference between the Symetre,Sahara and Sedona...Is it one of those deals where the more it costs,the better it works?.....Joe


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

They get a little smoother as you go up in price, as well as some minor differences in their feature sets. You can tell a difference between the Sedona and the Sahara. The last I handled them in store, I couldn't tell as much between the Sahara and Symetre.

Joe


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya i say you cant go wrong with the Sahara.....i fish alot of quantums(and i like most of them) but i picked up the shimano sahara last year and it has a super smooth retrieve and has a good line management system


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the President in the 1500 size and love it. Seems to be super smooth, ive only used it for 1 year though. As far as a true ultralight goes, I got a Mitchell 310x ge 2 years ago and its my favorite UL.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Bowjo said:


> I am thinking about trying something in the Shimano line.I don't really know the difference between the Symetre,Sahara and Sedona...Is it one of those deals where the more it costs,the better it works?.....Joe


You can compare features between reels at the Shimano site:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/reels/spinning.html

Going up the lines you get more and better bearings and more of the line control technology, better gearing starting with the Saros, which also have sealed drags.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not completely convinced that 500 sized reels are horrible regarding line issues...a 1000 sized spool isn't that much larger.

More than likely, it's a mono line characteristics issue, rather than the spool size. I can see where keeping a combo in a hot car trunk could cause the mono to take a set, for example. I have read that seriously stretching mono can cause oddities, like from tugging on snags and such. Might just be a good idea to change line regularly with mono; cheaper to do if you use backing and about 30-40 yards of "working line".

Seems like more than a few people like Tectan mono for very small spools; I used Sufix Elite #4 last year on my 500 Symetre, am looking at the Tectan for this year. 4# Fireline was a help regarding line memory.

There has been some debate over longer, shallower spools being an advantage too...Daiwa has those sorts of models available.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I picked up a BPS Microlite Elite last month. Haven't got a chance to test it on the water but it feels great on the rod and is incredibly smooth. Especially for 29.99 on sale. It was smoother than some higher priced reels. The salesman told me Pflueger makes Bass Pro's reels. I am going to pick another one before the sale ends this week.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

davycrockett said:


> I picked up a BPS Microlite Elite last month. Haven't got a chance to test it on the water but it feels great on the rod and is incredibly smooth. Especially for 29.99 on sale. It was smoother than some higher priced reels. The salesman told me Pflueger makes Bass Pro's reels. I am going to pick another one before the sale ends this week.


where can you pick one up at?


----------



## Knute (Jan 25, 2011)

Try out the Okuma 10. I have 3 of them and they are a great reel. I believe they have 4 ball bearings, very smooth and a great drag system. Best of all you can pick them up for about $20.00. I use mine on my ice rods, then on my spring crappie rods, in the fall my perch rods. They also come with extra line spools. I have used these reels 4-5 yrs. without a problem.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an old (20 years?) Diawa AG750 that i just love. I have a newer Quantum ultra light spinning reel that is 2-3 years old and is real smooth. Decent drag on it as well. Will try to edit in the model number tonight. It is currently in the garage. Mitchell avocet II is also a good one I own, but have only had it a year, no long term opinion yet.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

MuskieManOhio said:


> where can you pick one up at?


Bass Pro Shops


----------



## savage270 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would not recommend the president line if you are wading or if there's any chance of the reel getting submerged.

I have a 6725 that I use for trout fishing and it got dunked. Even after opening it up and drying it, re-lubed and cleaned, out the gears quickly became rough, almost like they are grinding. I too am looking for an ultralight replacement reel... so let me know if you have a wading friendly reel you've tried out.

Also, the larger models like the 6735 and 40 have awful line-lay over time. I even tried spacing the spool with washers under the bb but it doesn't help. I just got the supreme reel so i'll let you know how this reel works out over time.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive got several of the Abu Garcia Cardinal 400ui and i dont think ive ever had a smoother real. fished with it in the rain took it home and dried it out and was like new again and for 49.99 at cabelas you cant beat them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

HMMMMM!........Fishing reels that have problems after getting wet.......Thats a deal breaker for me. Thats like a socket wrench that stops working when it gets greasy or a shovel, if it gets dirty. --Tim.............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been looking at this reel:

Quantum Energy E05PTIB

http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1894/Energy-PTi.aspx


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quantum cabo 20.....smooth as silk....not sure if you can get them I had looked and couldn't find any
shimano 1000 is nice too....these are for bait rods in salt water


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

i like the shimanos, ive got a sahara on two heavier rods, couldnt tell much difference between it and the symetre for the extra 20 bucks..but for my crappie rod, my ultra light, and a new medium spinning i went with the sedona..great reel for 40 bucks, have caught 4-5lb smallmouth in canada ripping drag on 4lb test with the 1000 model no problem..smooth drag smooth retrieve and easy casting


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just purchased a Shimano Stradic CI4 and used it for a week of fishing in Texas. I have always been a Shimano fan and these reel did not disappoint me in anyway.

It is pricey at $200 but very, very nice.

For many, many years, a long time ago I was a ultra light fanatic always looking for smaller and lighter. I know try and use the largest spool diameter reel that I can and still maintain a decent rod balance. There are zero performance advantages to a small reel other than they look cool.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a Quantum Optix 20 that's going on 4 years without any trouble. Knock on wood.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have always used the quickfires, so i use the spirex.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Unless I'm fishing for catfish, I rarely ever fish any line over 6#. UL / L is where it's at for me.

My favorite true ultralight is my Shimano Sahara 500fd. It is very smooth, winds the line perfect every time, and just feels good.

My backups are a Quantum Response Ti and a Tiny Deadbolt 20 (actually my daughter's reel on a St. Croix Triumph UL rod). I don't really like this Deadbolt reel, but she picked it out, and if it's in my car and I see a spot to fish...The Quantum Response Ti is pretty dang nice.

To be honest, though, the reel that I turn to the most, for probably 75% of my fishing, is my Shimano Sustain 1000 that I purchased back in 1997. I haven't found ANYTHING to compare with this. Great drag, smooth as butter, small size, nice handle, spare spool...but if I remember correctly, I spent quite a bit on it, even back then.

I've tried some of the higher end Abu's and the Pfleuger's, but after fishing with the higher end Shimanos and Quantums, nothing else feels good. I have a big box of reels upstairs that have probably been used at most 8 or 10 times, but I can't get rid of them - call it an obsession - the wife does. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Check out the Shamanio Symetere line- $99 very nice reels with liquid drive- the rear fish fighting drag is very nice and smooth-


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

10fish said:


> Check out the Shamanio Symetere line- $99 very nice reels with liquid drive- the rear fish fighting drag is very nice and smooth-


I agree - the Symetre is a very nice, fairly priced reel. In my opinion, Shimano is just on top of their game. The Symetre 500 can be had for around $80 brand new shipped on Ebay if you're trying to save a little cash...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SYM...945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b01b39b1

Or if you want a slightly larger reel, the symetre 1000 for about the same price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SYM...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483f2a3100

Happy fishing!


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I ended up getting a Shimano Symetre 500 FJ..Alot smoother than the pleuger.I am very happy with it now.Just have to see how it holds up.....Joe


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Nice choice-- I have had mine for a couple of years with some pretty hard use. Still preforming like new. The only bummer was the lack of an extra spool, Shimano wants $20 for one grrrrr. 





Bowjo said:


> I ended up getting a Shimano Symetre 500 FJ..Alot smoother than the pleuger.I am very happy with it now.Just have to see how it holds up.....Joe


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like my Symetre 500...probably would pick up a Saros if they ever started making one in 500 size.

1000 size is doable for UL, though I reserve my Saros 1000 for my light rod.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I bought a Shimano Sonora 1000 a few days back & I really like it. It was relatively inexpensive @ $50 & seems to work great for crappie fishing.


----------

